# Westwater last Monday 6/24



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

We put together a group for a fun trip. Wind was class V, but the water was terrific. We ran a paddle rig for one boat and it was a blast.

Westwater Canyon - Colorado River - June 24, 2013 - YouTube

Notice at about 2:30 in Last Chance Captain John decides to change seats.

We actually had no swimmers from any of the boats in Skull... but that can't be said about Funnel Falls, Surprise or Sock-It-To-Me.

DanCan


----------

